# Smiths Car Dash Clock



## Capitano (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello all, first time poster and hoping your experience and wisdom will help me resurrect this 1950s/60s car clock.

It's a 2" in-dash Smiths, CE 2160/02. It looks complete and the movement looks clean. I acquired as a non-tested clock. I think it's negative earth, but first question is how to correctly connect it to 12v? It has a single yellow wire - is this for live feed or earth? Other than this it has two threadposts at the rear with knurled nuts and washers. I huess these fix it into the dash but are either of the threaded posts at the back for 12v positive also?

All pointers appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

A pic of the clock rear would help if you would?


----------



## Capitano (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, not sure how to! It asks for a URL?


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

It tells you how to add pics here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Anything like this one.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Smiths-CE2161-00-Classic-Car-Clock-In-Working-Order-With-Guarantee/372233932756?hash=item56aadf0fd4:g:OQUAAOSwCkZZTRUK

s-l1600 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't tell you this, you didn't hear it from me, and anything you do is at your own risk!

IF you are 100% sure it's a neg earth product, then the case of the watch (metal part) is the -ve contact ( it is earthed to the metal body of the car by being fitted to the [then} metal dashboard ). It follows the yellow wire will be the +ve means of contact. The large cylindrical hole would have contained a light fitting to illuminate at night, separately fed to come on along with the car sidelights. But that's if it is something like the piccie Brummie posted.

If not you need to post us a piccie of yours!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes as already mentioned 1950's / 1960's is going to be positive earth.

Late 60's into 70's then negative earth, i used to have a '66 Riley and that was negative earth, one of the first few.... my dad's earlier Hillman was positive earth.

I actually have a few very old car clocks, in the days when you could wonder around scrapyards and sit in cars perched 4 high!! No health and safefty then!! :laugh:


----------

